# Solved: Laptop to TV Via HDMI- NO SOUND ON TV Please help?



## dunstonlads (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi ive got a Toshiba Laptop equium p300 and recently purchased a new panasonic vierra plasma tv. when i connect laptop to tv using HDMI lead, Ive got no sound on the TV. Ive tried loads of solutions and feel im missing something very simple! could anyone please help me ? its driving me mad ! ive adjusted sound properties to SPDIF interface ( when trying to play conent on laptop). is there a sequence I should follow ie turning on in a specific order? Please help really appreciated, David Newcastle UK.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you looked in control panel - sound 
and set for HDMI sound ? or digital sound 
Thats what my laptop is set to when its on HDMI to TV


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What does the TV's manual say about computer connections via HDMI? Not all TVs support it.


----------



## dunstonlads (Jan 21, 2010)

Guys this is what Ive found out from trawling through the numerous posts on this subject.
a) the HDMI sound out option isnt there in control panel/sounds unless you connect the tv to the laptop via HDMI, then restart the laptop, it then recognises that the tv is attached.
b) right click the volume icon on the taskbar, click playback devices, then select the HDMI option which is there now and set as default. 
VOILA ! sound from the TV speakers and not the laptop 
Ive been on weeks trying to figure this out and it was so simple!

Thanks for a great site....will def use again....

David, Newcastle


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for taking the time to let us have the solution


----------

